# Changing cutting edge angle on Fisher



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I am not sure if I can explain this correctly, but help me out if someone has done this or thinks it will work well.

Several years ago I had a Fisher plow that was loosing the trip springs. The guy that was doing my welding welded a 1" by 1/4 bar in between the base angle and the moldboard. This in essence compressed the trip springs slightly and made them extended above the upper bracket so they would not fall out.

Now to get to my question...

I have an X-blade and its base angle sits almost vertical. This plow scrapes and back drags extremely well, and trips on Cape Cod berms very well. I also have several MD plows the base angle on these is at 45 degrees (guessing). What would you think about welding a 1/4" or 3/8" bar in between the base angle and moldboard of these plows, again to compress the springs, and slightly trip the blade to increase that angle to maybe 70 or 75 degrees? 

Will that improve the scraping, back dragging, and the ease that the blade trips on things like Cape Cod Berms.

I already have the plow mounted in the lowest hole to raise the a frame up to the steepest angle it can be at.

Would this work for the V plows?

Thanks for your thoughts...

Carl


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Carl,
I was thinking of doing the same thing to my 8' HD blade. There is a place that sells a hydraulic kit that allows you to 'trip' the blade so that it will scrape better. Think the place is Maher welding, but the kit goes for about $1,000. Basically the same idea, 

Curious if anyone has tried it the kit or the just added some steeel to change the edge angle


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I am looking for people who have done this, or just opinions, as to if it makes sense. 

I know most of you have opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Posting picture...... will it work?

I pulled back the cutting edge, and inserted a 3/8 x 3/4 bar in between the edge and moldboard.

It may not look like much in the picture, but it looks significant in person. The edge is much closer to vertical than it used to be.

Hopefully it will help with scraping, and back draging. If not I just have to grind off a dozen welds and I am out $10.

Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

I have used angle iron on a few Fishers to decrease the angle. Works well, especially on older, 'experienced' plows that tend to really lay down and grind the bottoms of the spring brackets off before half of the cutting edge is used up. So far this year I have picked up 2 Fisher springs out of snowbanks that were ground off!


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Let us know how it works ! I love my fishers when plowing forward, but the backdragging is sad. If it works maybe i'll try it too!


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Well it was 3" of light fluffy snow,but the plow has never scraped or back dragged so well before. 

The true test will be when we get some wet stuff.

We even had the filling loosening scraping sound once in a while that we get from the X-blade..... Nice, but we could not put up with it all the time.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I basically did the same thing to my old fisher, and it worked for a while. The problem ended up being the hinge assembly was worn and then ended up breaking. I would disassemble the trip edge and inspect for wear.... Chuck


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

lawnmedic 


Certain it is not wear..... It has been like this since new.... as well as 3 others....... I have replaced all pins, and the only real worn parts were the "heads" of the pins on the outside edges of the plows.

Thanks


----------



## kjett (Jan 29, 2004)

carlriv2,

before you did the spacer thing, did your fisher plow seem to just skim over the surface when you were plowing and not dig in? I am in the same boat and need to get this fixed asap. My pins and brackets seem to be normal and not excessively worn.

Karl


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Yes that was the problem, just did not scrape well. Backdragging it did a fantastic job of flattening the snow. 

Like I said though the wet snow will be the test.


----------

